# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  registrazione vendite san marino

## danianto

una fattura emessa senza addebito iva (NI art 8/1a) viene registrata sul registro vendite normalmente come una esportazione? non è necessario fare nessuna comunicazione all'ufficio delle Entrate come x la doppia registrazione degli acquisti? 
grazie

----------


## Piocchilina

ciao,
stai parlanado di una vendita verso operatore sanmarinese?
Se così è:
le cessioni di beni verso la Repubblica di San Marino sono non imponibili (art. 71 DPR 633/72).
Le fatture per le vendite dall'Italia a San Marino devono:
- indicare il codice fiscale  identificativo dell'operatore economico San Marinese;
- essere emessa in 4 copie, tre delle quali vanno consegnate o spedite all'acquirente che deve restituirne una necessariamente con il timbro a secco dell'Uff.Tributi di San Marino e con la marca apposta dallo stesso, perforata con l'indicazione della data, da allegare al DDT che accompagna i beni venduti.
Obblighi dell'operatore italiano:
- indicare il codice identificativo dell'acquirente SM
- annotare la fattura nel registro fatture emesse
- allegare al DDT l'esemplare della fattura ricevuta dall'acquirente
- indicare il ricevimento della fattura regolarizzato a San Marino in nota a margine della registrazione nel registro delle fatture emesse.
buon lavoro

----------


## 1claire

Aggiungo che le fatture devono tornarti timbrate dalluff tributi di san marino entro 4 mesi dalla data di emissione altrimenti devi pagarci l'iva

----------


## luke

Salve a tutti, mi sono iscritto da poco, rispolvero questo vecchio topic peché avrei 2 quesìti al riguardo: 
- Le fatture di vendita a San Marino vanno registrate nell' INTRASTAT? 
- La fattura timbrata dall'Uff. Tributi di San Marino chi ce la deve inviare? Il cliente o l'uff. tributi stesso?  
Vi ringrazio, d'altra parte è la prima volta che effettuo una vendita a S.M. e le cose non sono molto chiare.

----------


## hillary

> Salve a tutti, mi sono iscritto da poco, rispolvero questo vecchio topic peché avrei 2 quesìti al riguardo: 
> - Le fatture di vendita a San Marino vanno registrate nell' INTRASTAT? 
> - La fattura timbrata dall'Uff. Tributi di San Marino chi ce la deve inviare? Il cliente o l'uff. tributi stesso?  
> Vi ringrazio, d'altra parte è la prima volta che effettuo una vendita a S.M. e le cose non sono molto chiare.

  per l'INTRA no 
per la seconda domanda non saprei.....

----------


## forstmeier

Salve,
qualche volta conviene usare la RICERCA. Faccio presente un mio riassunto precedente 'SAN MARINO' su questo Forum:  http://forum.commercialistatelematic...-risposta.html 
cordiali saluti,
Forstmeier Raimund - Padova

----------


## luke

Ringrazio, non avevo visto quel topic. Molto chiaro!!

----------


## bicio707

Mi inserisco nel discorso San Marino - Italia. in caso di cessioni da RSm verso l'italia senza addebito di iva, l'operatore italiano deve integrare la ft "originale" munita degli appositi timbri e assolvere l'iva ai sensi art 17 3c . 
La mia domanda è questa se la fattura vidimata non mi arriva entro 4 mesi, cosa devo fare per regolarizzare la mia posizione. 
Grazie   :Smile:  :Smile:  :Smile:

----------


## forstmeier

Penso che bisogna farlo presente immediatamente all'ufficio di competenza (Uff. Entrate). 
E' un obbligo dennunciare il mancato ricevimento visto che bisogna controllare il ricevimento della conferma da S.M. entro un termine prestabilito. 
saluti,
Forstmeier Raimund - Padova
--------------------------------------------- http://forum.commercialistatelematic...-risposta.html

----------


## nuvola

Ciao a tutti, ho riesumato questo topic perchè ho bisogno del vostro aiuto a tal proposito  :Stick Out Tongue:  
Allora, ho una società che ha venduto a una società di san marino. La fattura è stata emessa non imp. art.8 comm 1 in quanto si tratta di ricambi di imbarcazioni. 
I ricambi non sono stati spediti, in quanto la vendita è avvenuta in italia. Il tipo ha ritirato presso il loro capannone il ricambio (che poi non so se gli servisse per una barca che tiene qui o cosa!).
detto questo, non mi è chiara una cosa. La fattura è stata emessa a nome di questa società con partita iva della RSM, pero effettivamente non è avvenuto niente riguardo spedizioni e cose del genere.
Io non ho ora copie timbrate o cose del genere, e comunque non credo di dover applicare l'iva in quanto appunto sono ricambi per imbarcazioni. 
Come devo registrare questa fattura? Come una fatura normale?

----------

